# I will have the 2kg bag Thanks



## borntobnude (Jun 22, 2013)

Around a metre long, a US woman says this snake was in her bag of Wal-Mart potatoes.



A woman says she got an extra ingredient in a bag of potatoes purchased at Wal-Mart: a three-and-a-half-foot orange-and-white snake.
According to a video from WTAE, Bonnie Raygor of North Huntingdon, Pa., bought a bag of potatoes from Wal-Mart about a week ago. The bag remained closed until she got out some of the spuds to cook on Thursday.
That’s when she found the snake.
“First I saw its underbelly, which is white. I thought I had a bad potato. Instead I had a snake," Raygor told WTAE. "The bag was sealed. ... So I'm assuming it was in there when I bought it. I screamed."
The fast-thinking snake wrangler got the critter into a reptile enclosure she still had for previous pets. Based on Web research, she thinks it’s a “corn snake.”
Raygor called the store to alert it of her unwelcome find.
"First, they told me I should bring it to the lawn and garden department and they'd take care of it," Raygor said. "And then I was dissatisfied, so I called and asked to speak to a manager, and he said if I had a receipt, I could get a refund.”
WTAE also reached out to Wal-Mart, which said its food safety team would be in contact with the customer. The store also plans to be in touch with the potato distributor to find out where the snake came from.


----------



## Shotta (Jun 22, 2013)

lol surprised it wasnt crushed by the potatoes


----------



## saintanger (Jun 22, 2013)

why can't i get any reptiles with my veggies from woolworths. lol


----------



## buffcoat (Jun 22, 2013)

Heh. This was an hour away from my house.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MesseNoire (Jun 22, 2013)

saintanger said:


> why can't i get any reptiles with my veggies from woolworths. lol



I'm still waiting on quality and freshness first


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 22, 2013)

Fractal_man said:


> I'm still waiting on quality and freshness first


Buy from a local that grows veggies if you want fresh.


----------



## dragondragon (Jun 23, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Buy from a local that grows veggies if you want fresh.


 And support our aussie farmers


----------



## Eamon (Jun 23, 2013)

saintanger said:


> why can't i get any reptiles with my veggies from woolworths. lol


Gold


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 23, 2013)

yeah I'll have the big bag of spuds please


----------

